# If they could only see...



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I wonder what the effect would be of letting the customer see what the driver is getting paid for delivering their order.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

They’d just be thrilled to know they got a cheap ride.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

They would try to negotiate a cheaper price from the company


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> I wonder what the effect would be of letting the customer see what the driver is getting paid for delivering their order.


Some customers may think you are getting paid to much and reduce their tip… sometimes things are better left alone.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Y'all don't think that they'd think to themselves, "Oh my God, I can't believe I'm asking a human being to do this for such a ridiculously low amount."?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Grubhubflub said:


> Y'all don't think that they'd think to themselves, "Oh my God, I can't believe I'm asking a human being to do this for such a ridiculously low amount."?


Do you honestly think people who currently do not tip would ask that question or even have that circling around their brain at any given point?

To them you got paid through doordash or whatever service you're using, and they shouldn't have to tip you. Regardless of what the amount of pay that the service is paying, that would be on the driver for accepting or declining that offer their own problem.

People think a tip is something that you did for work above and beyond what you are already being paid for. In their eyes, picking up an order dropping it off from point a to point b is the job and paid for through the delivery.

Now if you had did something outside of that a tip would be expected. But most deliveries are just pick up and drop off. They don't consider you walking up to the door and handing into them as extra, even though it is.


People who already tip understand and know what is going on. They are tipping for the convenience and the work done.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you honestly think people who currently do not tip would ask that question or even have that circling around their brain at any given point?
> 
> To them you got paid through doordash or whatever service you're using, and they shouldn't have to tip you. Regardless of what the amount of pay that the service is paying, that would be on the driver for accepting or declining that offer their own problem.
> 
> ...


I see what you're saying. It's just that some of these people are expecting us to drive 10 miles or more for a few dollars. I feel like showing them the pay would help them understand why their order's not getting delivered.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There were millionaires who didn't tip servers that made $2 an hour and would run their asses off for it too


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There were millionaires who didn't tip servers that made $2 an hour and would run their asses off for it too


You realize how rare those cases are?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> You realize how rare those cases are?


Pretty often. Ask Ms mercenary delivering to oceanfront estates.

I worked at a restaurant in Ponte Vedra Beach fl in my 20's, and the tips from old money types are notoriously low. I would sometimes refuse a bad tip altogether.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Pretty often. Ask Ms mercenary delivering to oceanfront estates.
> 
> I worked at a restaurant in Ponte Vedra Beach fl in my 20's, and the tips from old money types are notoriously low. I would sometimes refuse a bad tip altogether.


Okay. But that was in a restaurant where you had no choice but to serve those people. With delivery, we have the option to decline the deliveries that don't pay enough. People who tip lousy or not at all can just pick up their own orders or eat at home.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah but not really. The delivery company will increase the offer by .25 cents until someone takes it, and then gets a bad rating.

It's really the same thing, because companies that bend over for the customer end up losing money and punishing the workers for no reason.

The service industry is well known for burnout jobs.

Walk into any hooters and tell me how many 30-40+ year old women are still working in there making bank.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah but not really. The delivery company will increase the offer by .25 cents until someone takes it, and then gets a bad rating.
> 
> It's really the same thing, because companies that bend over for the customer end up losing money and punishing the workers for no reason.
> 
> ...


My whole point is that maybe the customers would somehow be affected if they could see things from our POV. I know for sure none of them would drive 5 miles or more to deliver food to a stranger for what we get paid. But then they place their order, leave a lousy tip or no tip at all, and then go on Yelp or whatever to complain that their delivery took two hours and their food was cold.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That minority percentage of people you speak of, having a moral compass and treating people right... Those are the good orders that are tipping $10+ upfront.

The people that think everything is free, if they saw you made $1 an order they would think you delivered 200 orders a day and made a decent living.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

People know that in the service industry workers rely on tips and that's a fact, riders know it, restaurant patrons know it and ppl who order food know it, whether they ordered through an app or call the restaurant for delivery, people who appreciate the service will tip nicely and those who don't they simply will tip lousy or won't tip at all and they don't care.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Y'all don't think that they'd think to themselves, "Oh my God, I can't believe I'm asking a human being to do this for such a ridiculously low amount."?


Nope. They’d ask you to do it for free if you would.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

They wouldn’t care. At the end of the day, I understand them - it’s the reason why I never order delivery. Once you’re done paying the fees, adding a decent tip turns that Happy Meal into an aged Porterhouse. Add to that memories of delivery of days gone by, when $5 was considered a VERY generous tip. People forget that you needed to be within 1-2 miles of the restaurant to get food from it. Pizza Hut delivered I think 3 miles, charged a fee and expressly said none of the fee goes to the driver and please tip.

Some laughed when I said we’re a limo for their food - they prolly never lived in Manhattan, I’ve travelled in some pretty beat-up limos there - so fine. A taxi for their food.

The way DD and UE market themselves is exactly why the customers don’t understand why tipping is key. They don’t get that both the restaurant and the driver are losing money on their orders.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Y'all don't think that they'd think to themselves, "Oh my God, I can't believe I'm asking a human being to do this for such a ridiculously low amount."?


No.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> My whole point is that maybe the customers would somehow be affected if they could see things from our POV. I know for sure none of them would drive 5 miles or more to deliver food to a stranger for what we get paid. But then they place their order, leave a lousy tip or no tip at all, and then go on Yelp or whatever to complain that their delivery took two hours and their food was cold.


Only two ways of behavior modification:

They don’t get their food.
They get their food 1 hour + late.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> I see what you're saying. It's just that some of these people are expecting us to drive 10 miles or more for a few dollars. I feel like showing them the pay would help them understand why their order's not getting delivered.


They don’t care.

A woman in Sugarland one time wrote me in the messages on a Dash delivery asking why no one was getting her order that was one hour late and when she met me at the door I told her had she tipped she would have gotten the food a lot quicker.

She wanted a driver to drive eight miles from Denny’s to her place for the minimum pay and and then complain someone should have gotten it there quicker because according to her it is our job…

When I was walking away I told her “ enjoy the cold food and tip next time “…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> They don’t care.
> 
> A woman in Sugarland one time wrote me in the messages on a Dash delivery asking why no one was getting her order that was one hour late and when she met me at the door I told her had she tipped she would have gotten the food a lot quicker.
> 
> ...


Did she downvote?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

The customers DO NOT CARE. They feel the fees are too high already, and don't think they should tip on top of that. They honestly think that drivers shouldn't complain because "if you don't like the job, go get another one." They fail to realize that drivers DO go get another job - someone else's order. 

The only solution to low paying offers from UberEats, DD etc., is to keep refusing them.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Did she downvote?


It was Dash so her opinion was nullified unlike Uber where they get to blame you for their stupidity.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> They don’t care.
> 
> A woman in Sugarland one time wrote me in the messages on a Dash delivery asking why no one was getting her order that was one hour late and when she met me at the door I told her had she tipped she would have gotten the food a lot quicker.
> 
> ...


I'll bet she had no idea what you got paid to deliver to her. If she did, she might be tipped a little more generously, or just not ordered at all.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Seamus said:


> They get their food 1 hour + late.


Yep, and then they go complain about it on Yelp.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> I'll bet she had no idea what you got paid to deliver to her. If she did, she might be tipped a little more generously, or just not ordered at all.


No, by the time you add the inflated menu price, service fee, delivery fee et.al. the cost of the food is already doubled or tripled. People don’t like paying $40 for a burger meal and I don’t blame them. 

I don’t accept the tipless order but I don’t blame them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Atavar said:


> No, by the time you add the inflated menu price, service fee, delivery fee et.al. the cost of the food is already doubled or tripled. People don’t like paying $40 for a burger meal and I don’t blame them.
> 
> I don’t accept the tipless order but I don’t blame them.


Stop it. I blame them. It is a CHOICE. They can always order on the phone and then get their poopmakers in gear and pick it up themselves. I do it. No big deal.

A lot of places even still have curbside.

They CHOSE to pay $40 for a burger. No one’s twisting their arm.

And lets not start with the disabled, etc. They don’t have the money for it. I only saw one disabled person in all my time delivering. Yet somehow all the disabled parking spaces at malls are always taken.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Yep, and then they go complain about it on Yelp.


Which gives us a perfect reason to write a 5-star review and mention that those who wait for their food need to tip more and the restaurant has nothing to do with delivery time.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Stop it. I blame them. It is a CHOICE. They can always order on the phone and then get their poopmakers in gear and pick it up themselves. I do it. No big deal.
> 
> A lot of places even still have curbside.
> 
> ...


I sat in one of those electric food carts at the grocery store when it started pouring rain.

It said weight limit 500 lbs! Who the hell are you buying food for if you weigh 500 lbs!?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I sat in one of those electric food carts at the grocery store when it started pouring rain.
> 
> It said weight limit 500 lbs! Who the hell are you buying food for if you weigh 500 lbs!?


You’re so mean. I’m fat, too. Not 500 lbs, but I’m working on it.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I wasn't referring to you. I thought we were talking about people taking advantage of handicap rights.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> I wasn't referring to you. I thought we were talking about people taking advantage of handicap rights.


Well if they weigh 500 there’s a fire burning in their thighs. Not the fun one, either. Don’t judge.

I’m more pissedoff with the clearly fully mobile. What’s their disability, menopause?!?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> I wonder what the effect would be of letting the customer see what the driver is getting paid for delivering their order.


I wonder what the effect would be of letting the customer see what the driver is getting paid per on-app hour.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> I wonder what the effect would be of letting the customer see what the driver is getting paid per on-app hour.


Honestly, when I started doing this I knew it wasn't hourly-based but job-based. I knew there would be days when I'd make $100 and days where I'd only make $10. It's the price we pay for refusing traditional work. I don't care how long I'm accepting offers. I don't work late into the night or start at the crack of dawn; but if I spend 6 hours online and only make $20 because I only accepted 2 or 3 offers, so be it. We get paid for the jobs we do. The point is we should be getting paid more. That means better tips for delivery and better rates for rideshare.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Grubhubflub said:


> Y'all don't think that they'd think to themselves, "Oh my God, I can't believe I'm asking a human being to do this for such a ridiculously low amount."?


They don't consider gig-economy workers to be human.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Some customers may think you are getting paid to much and reduce their tip… sometimes things are better left alone.


In my opinion you are exactly correct, I picked up a lady about a month ago late night in Riverside she was telling me she may need to go to LAX airport in a few weeks, so she was asking me what I would charge her to transfer her from from Riverside California near downtown Riverside to lax, I told her I would charge her about $80 which was a really cheap deal I know an Uber I would only make probably a little over 50, she says that's too high she actually said I know Uber won't charge me more than 90 bucks why are you charging me $80 that's almost same as uber, I thought you would charge cheaper I said I'm offering you personal service it's not going to be cheaper, she says 
"I don't see a damn thing about personal service for taking me to the airport"
,i said you want me to take you at 4:00 a.m. I'm guaranteeing I will be there at least by 3:45 3:50 a.m. to load your luggage have you in the car at 4:00 a.m. and on your way to the airport ahead of traffic to be there on time, she says I still don't see that as personal service, I told her fine yes request your Uber and good luck to you.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> In my opinion you are exactly correct, I picked up a lady about a month ago late night in Riverside she was telling me she may need to go to LAX airport in a few weeks, so she was asking me what I would charge her to transfer her from from Riverside California near downtown Riverside to lax, I told her I would charge her about $80 which was a really cheap deal I know an Uber I would only make probably a little over 50, she says that's too high she actually said I know Uber won't charge me more than 90 bucks why are you charging me $80 that's almost same as uber, I thought you would charge cheaper I said I'm offering you personal service it's not going to be cheaper, she says
> "I don't see a damn thing about personal service for taking me to the airport"
> ,i said you want me to take you at 4:00 a.m. I'm guaranteeing I will be there at least by 3:45 3:50 a.m. to load your luggage have you in the car at 4:00 a.m. and on your way to the airport ahead of traffic to be there on time, she says I still don't see that as personal service, I told her fine yes request your Uber and good luck to you.


I think it was a miscommunication. By "you" she meant Uber, not you personally.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Grubhubflub said:


> I think it was a miscommunication. By "you" she meant Uber, not you personally.


You mean for as I offering personal service, no she meant me, it was a long conversation I just gave you guys Reader's Digest fversion she clearly meant she didn't see me or Uber as offering personal service in fact we even got into a slightly longer conversation because I used to drive limo and I explained personal service to her exactly she still said she sees none of that as personal service.

Thank you uber, thanks for messing up the industry so bad, that people don't even know what it means to have a personal driver anymore.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Thank you uber, thanks for messing up the industry so bad, that people don't even know what it means to have a personal driver anymore.


When I get a chance I should do a thrend about the personal customers I had what it means to offer personal service.


----------



## cbtaylor1988 (4 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> Do you honestly think people who currently do not tip would ask that question or even have that circling around their brain at any given point? To them you got paid through doordash or whatever service you're using, and they shouldn't have to tip you. Regardless of what the amount of pay that the service is paying, that would be on the driver for accepting or declining that offer their own problem. People think a tip is something that you did for work above and beyond what you are already being paid for. In their eyes, picking up an order dropping it off from point a to point b is the job and paid for through the delivery. Now if you had did something outside of that a tip would be expected. But most deliveries are just pick up and drop off. They don't consider you walking up to the door and handing into them as extra, even though it is. People who already tip understand and know what is going on. They are tipping for the convenience and the work done.


 As a customer I tip what I can but its usually not a lot... The reason for this being, is that a lot of items cost more on the app menu than they do on the restaurant menu( i dunno if the app or restaurant is to blame but it does pull from my tipping funds regardless) then there is the delivery fees and service fees( im not sure what services i receive other than the delivery im already being charged for but it pulls from my tip funds) the thing is i get that these apps pay drivers shit but they also charge customers gold... $15 dollars worth of food that i would pick up if i could becomes $30 dollars on a delivery before I even get to the tip... I understand yall survive off tips but I hope yall consider how much extra a customer get charged by the app before we even get prompted to tip the driver. I dont think it should be an argument between drivers and customers... I believe these companies should be held accountable. I believe they that they could pay drivers a larger cut of these fees that dont really make sense, do away with some fees enabling the customer show a lil more appreciation to drivers.


----------

